# Silent Acid Reflux



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been battling reflux for years and have flair up going on now. I can't take prescription or otc meds because of side effects and so far more natural remedies are not helping. I have tried organic apple cider vinegar (Braggs)/water, baking soda/water and chewing gum after meals. The acv/water and baking soda/water are making things more worse as I end up having that come back up my throat and into my mouth even while sitting up. Sorry to be graphic, but it is bad. I have been eating small meals and avoiding trigger foods. My bed is adjustable so the head is raised so I am almost sitting completely up. If anyone has any other ideas I would appreciate it! I have been trying to avoid the doctor, because they have not been a lot of help. Tia!


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

No ideas that might help, but good luck.I had ulcers in the esophagus, but they were cleared up (years ago) with traditional medication. Mine were caused by long term use of industrial strength naproxyn AND I never spit my chew. Just my opinion. I hope you find something quick.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I know a few people that quite drinking anything, water or anything 30 minutes before until 30 minutes after eating and gave up wheat and their problems completely went away


----------



## GAZZA (Apr 16, 2015)

I used to suffer from the same thing. Was bad, one night it almost choked me. I did some internet research looking for a natural method. One person recommended having a slice of watermelon after eating. It worked. I don't know if it will work for you but it has worked for me. Best of luck with whatever you try.

Wylie


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Quality Yogurt. One or two cup after each meal, and a cup before bed. Suggest avoid yogurt with fruit, and stick to plain or vanilla. I find the non-fat works just as well as the regular. I just eat less at the meal and about half hour after the meal have some yogurt. I like the Greek style Vanilla like CHOBANI brand that has 180 calories per cup.

I have medication (OMEPRAZOLE) but if I do the yogurt I don't need the meds.


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

If you find that baking soda is too harsh to take and causes it to come up even more, then changing what you eat would probably be the second best choice as it provides a smoother shift. 

There's lots of info on this online including complete lists of the best foods, but the point is that some foods cause acid or alkaline changes within the body. This isn't always relative to the actual PH of the food though. Taking citrus for example, they're highly acid by nature, but once digested, contain enough minerals to not only offset the acidity, but get into the alkaline range as well. 

Of course, I'm not suggesting you take lemon juice, as that would be too drastic, but a slow change in diet always has benefits. Trying to cure your acid reflux while consistently eating acid-forming foods makes no sense when you think about it really. Plus the frequent shifts often do damage over the long term, as the body has no time to repair. 

You've mentioned trigger foods, so you know there are foods that aggravate acid reflux. Now's the time to be looking for foods that do the opposite and soothe it.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Are you sure it's not post nasal drip?


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Part of the issue is allergy related, but I have a disorder that destroys the nerves in my body which in turn affects the muscles. The majority of the problem is that I start coughing from a cold or allergy and it affects the esophageal sphincter. If my muscles are overused or irritated they shut down and don't work correctly. The flap will not stay closed, which in turn causes stomach acid to come up and more coughing. I caught a cold a couple weeks ago and the reflux kicked into high gear at the end of it. If I can get the reflux back under control and stop coughing, the muscle can start working properly again. We know the cause, but can't figure out a way to control it yet since I am unable to take meds for it. 

I have been under the care of a neurologist and gp for some time and there isn't a lot we can do with the muscles themselves, but they can treat symptoms. Things have improved over the last 24 hours. I am eating very small portions of food and drinking small amounts of water during the day.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I went to the paleo diet which removes foods that are inflamatory to the body. Happy to say that I am now off all my meds for acid reflux and asthma :sing:. The bonus was I lost weight too!


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I did end up seeing the doctor and was told to try a different over the counter med which has helped some. I am really watching what I am eating and still having problems. I was told if things did not improve by yesterday to call back and I did not so I will call back today. So far no side effects from it which is good! We follow a mediterranean diet for the most part; we do eat meat a couple times a week though.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Have you tried not eating for a few hours before going to bed? I am bothered if there is much food still in my stomach. Any late night snack I have must be low in bulk: a fistful of peanuts is fine but a bowl of popcorn will set me off!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

ACV works with acid reflux that is essentially caused by a lack of stomach acid and food not digesting well. It does not work so well for cases of too much acid. Yogurt is pretty effective for both. Raw honey is a good healer and might help heal and restore the tissue that is weak and allowing the acid to come up.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

beside antibiotics there are no pharmaceutical drugs that actually cure disease, only treat symptoms.

First thing to do is go grain and processed food free and see if that makes a difference

good luck


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

The reason I suggested Paleo is that grains are an inflamatory to many people. Take away the grains you take away the inflamation that is causing a lot of the problem. With the mediterrian you are eating a lot of whole grains that may actually be making your problem worse. Do keep in mind that the FDA never approved those acid reflux medicines for long term use and the side effects of long term use are unknown.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

I've heard there is a surgery for that. It's an extreme option, but one you might eventually consider if all else fails. You definitely want to stay on top of that and have a scope done every few years. After many years, the cells in the esophagus or stomach can change and then you are at greater risk of cancer.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I have to not eat a few hours before bed and if I have water before bed that is an issue. Did I already mention I am sleeping in an adjustable bed with the head raised? I am trying to stick to mainly fruits and veggies. No dairy except yogurt and trying hard to stay away from grains. I did eat some plain oatmeal and it didn't cause problems. Last night was better and I managed a full night's sleep without waking up to coughing. I forgot to take a pill too so that was a good sign. As soon as things calm down I can go off the medication and hopefully things will be back to normal. I am waiting another day to call the doctor since I am starting to see gradual improvement. I absolutely hate taking meds and 99% of the time am taking none. The last time I had issues with reflux was after a chest cold last summer; it was the same scenario; get a cold with a cough and end up with reflux. It clears up and no more cough or heartburn. Thank you for everything!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I had acid reflux for years 20 some , been checked for barretts esophagus several times , last September we gave up sugar and grain , almost completely for several months , over this summer I have had a bit more grain bot still very little , I was on Omeprazole every day prior to September 2014 and still had to avoid eating several hours before bed or I would wake spitting up stomach acid 
It was painful and a miserable way to spend the middle of the night as a mouth full of stomach acid is a great recipe for the dry heaves 

mostly besides a few grains here and there I will have some ice cream but that doesn't seem to bother me the way just eating sugar especially in baked goods did 

try no sugar and no grain for 2 weeks and no fake sugar or sugar substitutes either , if could give you the relief your looking for.

the only time I take the Omeprazole any more is when I know I am about to or have eaten off program and want to not suffer for it 

the irony of sugar causing heart burn , it is one of the ingredients in Tumms


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> try no sugar and no grain for 2 weeks and no fake sugar or sugar substitutes either , if could give you the relief your looking for.


 That is what I am working on. We do have to watch sugar and I use very little anymore, but we still have bread and cereal in the house. I stopped eating cereal because it really does mess with my digestive system; except oatmeal and I eat that maybe twice a month. I am eating very small portions at meal time and trying to eat 6 times a day instead of 3 meals. Tomato based products are causing problems which is upsetting because I love them and I have a garden full of them. Usually I can eat anything and there are no issues. Once my stomach heals I hope and can eat tomatoes again.

I have a strong feeling genetics is at play and the doc I saw last week agrees. Everyone in the family that has the genetic condition I have all suffer from acid reflux. The condition messes with muscles and I explain that it is like a software issue causing problems with the hardware. It won't kill a person, but it does toy with them. I am contacting the doc today and see if I should wait for more improvement or get scoped. Last night I did have some issues with acid coming up again. I agree that acid up the throat is no fun.


----------



## 258Pots (Apr 23, 2015)

haley1 said:


> ...there are no pharmaceutical drugs that actually cure disease, only treat symptoms.


+1, and usually make things worse in the long run, kick the can down the road...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

on top of being acidic pasta sauce without sugar is hard to find , on a store shelf , it gets frustrating looking 

for grain free sugar free pizza , try fat head pizza , 2 cups shredded mozzarella , 4 oz cream cheese in a microwave safe bowl , microwave about a minute and stir , repeat with 30 second to a minute intervals in the microwave when you have the 2 cheeses nicely melted and combined add an egg and 1/4 cup almond meal combine , and spread on a parchment covered baking sheet 400 for about 10 minutes cooks the crust it should get golden brown on the top , then top like a normal pizza but with no sugar sauce bake another 10 minutes


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Terri said:


> Have you tried not eating for a few hours before going to bed? I am bothered if there is much food still in my stomach. Any late night snack I have must be low in bulk: a fistful of peanuts is fine but a bowl of popcorn will set me off!!!!!!!!!!!


That makes all the difference for me. No food past 8 pm. I found that eating a small amount of lettuce helps too. It probably uses up the stomach acid.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

fishhead said:


> That makes all the difference for me. No food past 8 pm. I found that eating a small amount of lettuce helps too. It probably uses up the stomach acid.


I researched some on foods that would be helpful and salad is one that is good for acid reflux. Melon, bananas, and oatmeal are also ones I make sure to eat as a snack or after a meal. Things improved some with an OTC, but when I tried to come off of it I was back at square one. Water is causing problems and if I bend even to a 90 degree angle I have acid come up even on the med, so I am having to follow up for a scope. I see my doc again on the 24th.


----------

